# UGA/GSU Thread



## PaDawg (Nov 21, 2015)

Great, our coaches and players never learn.  Trash talk with your actions on the field.


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 21, 2015)

Good drive to start the game, UGA TD!


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 21, 2015)

Great punt by Ramsey.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 21, 2015)

Defense staying at home, just hope they can do that all game.


----------



## srb (Nov 21, 2015)

ESPNU  tonight:::


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 21, 2015)

Ball security has been a problem for UGA.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 21, 2015)

Announcers said the new QB for GSU has not been throwing the ball well and he throws a lazer for 1st down.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 21, 2015)

PaDawg said:


> Great, our coaches and players never learn.  Trash talk with your actions on the field.




They didn't come out barking again did they??


----------



## nickel back (Nov 21, 2015)

Go!!puppies!!


----------



## HermanMerman (Nov 21, 2015)

Is this game being broadcasted on any channel other than ESPNU?


----------



## TireKicker (Nov 21, 2015)

Espn3 i think


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 21, 2015)

Geez Lambert.  He holds on way too long.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 21, 2015)

Lambert can not get past his first read, or step up in the pocket to buy time to save his life.


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 21, 2015)

Some things never change, missed FG.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 21, 2015)

Post up some scores folks since they won't even put yall on a major station hahaha!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 21, 2015)

7-7 now.  UGA was dominating early, then Malcolm Mitchell fumbled as they were going in to make it 14-0.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 21, 2015)

Touchdown ga southern


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 21, 2015)

Friend of mine wanted to take her daughter to a game for her 16th bd. I told her back in September that this game would prolly be a good one. Hope they are enjoying it.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 21, 2015)

Lol......GT is going to kill us


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 21, 2015)

Cheering for the Georgia Southern Armadillos(or whatever they are)!
THWg!


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 21, 2015)

nickel back said:


> Lol......GT is going to kill us



No they won't. I'm a Tech fan, and Tech sucks. Bad. Worse than uga. 

THWg!


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 21, 2015)

I was hoping not going to the game would spare me the horrible music they play, but I can still hear it in the background.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 21, 2015)

Watch UGA turn it over again here.  UGA was moving the ball throwing the ball, but abandoned it, except for 3rd and long when GSU knows they are throwing.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 21, 2015)

Defense has to get a stop here it may be game over.  GSU gets the ball to start the 2nd.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 21, 2015)

I will say it......WE SUCK


----------



## HermanMerman (Nov 21, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Post up some scores folks since they won't even put yall on a major station hahaha!



Dude, this is absurd. Local networks usually pick the game up, but instead they are playing Family Feud re-runs. I'm talking  Steve Harvey hosted, Family Feud re-runs. This is what a UGA fan's life has become.


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 21, 2015)

nickel back said:


> I will say it......WE SUCK


 Yep, we're bad.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 21, 2015)

Did we forget how to play after our first TD


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 21, 2015)

HermanMerman said:


> Dude, this is absurd. Local networks usually pick the game up, but instead they are playing Family Feud re-runs. I'm talking  Steve Harvey hosted, Family Feud re-runs. This is what a UGA fan's life has become.



I love me some Steve Harvey! What channel?


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 21, 2015)

HermanMerman said:


> Dude, this is absurd. Local networks usually pick the game up, but instead they are playing Family Feud re-runs. I'm talking  Steve Harvey hosted, Family Feud re-runs. This is what a UGA fan's life has become.



You aren't missing much.  Just picture the rest of the games this year.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 21, 2015)

HermanMerman said:


> Dude, this is absurd. Local networks usually pick the game up, but instead they are playing Family Feud re-runs. I'm talking  Steve Harvey hosted, Family Feud re-runs. This is what a UGA fan's life has become.



I can get the sec network alternate channel and they have Kentucky vs Charlotte on lol. I'd rather see Uga myself. I don't have the extra package to get ESPN u mainly bec all the games they carry are fcs.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 21, 2015)

UGA could have used a timeout to get the ball back before the half with about 1:30, but Richt has let it run down to 47 seconds before he used a timeout and they had 3.  Horrible coaching.


----------



## BowChilling (Nov 21, 2015)

It says a lot about how we develop players at UGA when the top player on D is a white kid that transferred in for his senior year from the University of Alabama at Birmingham!


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 21, 2015)

Lambert put more zip throwing to the ref than his WRs.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 21, 2015)

Lol crowd booing the decision to take a knee and go to locker room


----------



## nickel back (Nov 21, 2015)

We never play to win......take a knee


----------



## nickel back (Nov 21, 2015)

BowChilling said:


> It says a lot about how we develop players at UGA when the top player on D is a white kid that transferred in for his senior year from the University of Alabama at Birmingham!



Yep.....been saying that for a while now


----------



## tcward (Nov 21, 2015)

Go Eagles then go Tech! Then go Richt!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 21, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> UGA could have used a timeout to get the ball back before the half with about 1:30, but Richt has let it run down to 47 seconds before he used a timeout and they had 3.  Horrible coaching.



And then they took a knee and went to the locker room.  I'm sure Pruitt will be suicidal if he stays at UGA 

Lol


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 21, 2015)

This Georgia team is a joke. But I'd rather lose to Florida 200 times in a row than lose to these clowns from statesboro


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 21, 2015)

Okay, 42-7 may have been a little optimistic.
24-21?


----------



## tcward (Nov 21, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, 42-7 may have been a little optimistic.
> 24-21?



Yeah the 24 on the Southern side....


----------



## Old Winchesters (Nov 21, 2015)

Go Dawgs.... Put Bauta in the game!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 21, 2015)

score?


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 21, 2015)

Did the announcer just say something about halftime adjustments.  He must not be familiar with UGA football.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 21, 2015)

Throwback said:


> And then they took a knee and went to the locker room.  I'm sure Pruitt will be suicidal if he stays at UGA
> 
> Lol



UGA has Terry Godwin, Sony Michel, Isaiah McKenzie, and Malcom Mitchell who can all break it 80 yards and yet they don't even try to just get it out one of them in space to make a play.


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 21, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> score?



7-7 3rd just started.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 21, 2015)

Lol


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 21, 2015)

Good lord!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 21, 2015)

terrible


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 21, 2015)

ruh roh....


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 21, 2015)

Go Eagles...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 21, 2015)

PaDawg said:


> 7-7 3rd just started.



thx


----------



## bullgator (Nov 21, 2015)

14-7 gsu


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 21, 2015)

Michel was starting to get hot, yet they call that stupid Wild Dawg crap and hand it to the smallest guy on the field.


----------



## leroy (Nov 21, 2015)

14-7 gsu


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 21, 2015)

Well unless the Dawgs answer on this next drive, I'm afraid that's the ballgame.


----------



## TireKicker (Nov 21, 2015)

Jajajajaja jajajajaja!


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 21, 2015)

Once again, the team imitating their coach.  Where's the desire to win.


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 21, 2015)

We'll really be in trouble if we lose Ganus.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 21, 2015)

PaDawg said:


> Once again, the team imitating their coach.  Where's the desire to win.



You mean richt is just pacing with no expression changes?


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 21, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> You mean richt is just pacing with no expression changes?


I know it's hard to believe, but yes.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 21, 2015)

Get the yard and first down instead of trying for 40.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 21, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> This Georgia team is a joke. But I'd rather lose to Florida 200 times in a row than lose to these clowns from statesboro


well Fl lost to those clowns and Alabama was worried. The clowns are the Dawgs. Georgia has ten times the resources and all the perks. Ga Southern giving UGA a ruff time.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 21, 2015)

Stupid......needed 2yards


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 21, 2015)

That may be the only way we move the ball down field.  If it stands.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 21, 2015)

GSU player gives it right back.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 21, 2015)

UGA gets a gift.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 21, 2015)

How is this even in question?


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Nov 21, 2015)

Very spineless and team has no flipping clue.

I am so tired of watching mediocre Georgia teams.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 21, 2015)

Tie game as bad as UGA has played.


----------



## riprap (Nov 21, 2015)

Those two kids in the chartreuse hats are doing the coaching.


----------



## srb (Nov 21, 2015)

14/14 
# In doubt


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 21, 2015)

UGA's d-line starting to get pushed around.  Offense has kept them on the field.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 21, 2015)

UGA is not disciplined on defense to stop the option all game.


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 21, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> UGA's d-line starting to get pushed around.  Offense has kept them on the field.


It's starting to look pretty ugly.  Or should I say uglier.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 21, 2015)

Next week is going to be ugly if no improvements are made.


----------



## riprap (Nov 21, 2015)

Let's hear about CMR's winning percentage.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 21, 2015)

So ugly


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 21, 2015)

17-14 gsu


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 21, 2015)

Uga driving after a Young Hoe Koo kick.

Say that 4 times really fast.


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 21, 2015)

17-17


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 21, 2015)

UGA has to force a 3 and out. 17-17 UGA to kickoff the gSU.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 21, 2015)

Sooooooo sad....it's sad really sad...that we the DAWGS are having a hard time....


----------



## nickel back (Nov 21, 2015)

I think our D is about to be put in a bad spot


----------



## nickel back (Nov 21, 2015)

Well.... can the O do it


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 21, 2015)

nickel back said:


> I think our D is about to be put in a bad spot



not looking like a bloodbath


----------



## nickel back (Nov 21, 2015)

Lol


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 21, 2015)

Ga Southern is gonna win this ballgame.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 21, 2015)

20 more yards and it's game over for UGA.


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 21, 2015)

Richt doesn't even look like he cares.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 21, 2015)

Schottenheimer is worthless.  The first 2 drives, UGA marched the ball down the field by throwing on a few 1st down plays and now he is running it every time on 1st down, then on 3rd and short he calls a 30 yard pass play.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 21, 2015)

Score?!? Time? I'm not even seeing the score scroll at the bottom.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 21, 2015)

OT anyone?


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 21, 2015)

17-17.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 21, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Score?!? Time? I'm not even seeing the score scroll at the bottom.



17-17, 39 seconds left, GSU just punted for a touchback.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 21, 2015)

Punt? I would have gone for it on 4th and 6 from the uga 40. 
Underdog on the road should play for the win.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 21, 2015)

Dawgs suck. Go Dawgs


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 21, 2015)

Dawgs suck as bad as the music selection at the stadium.


----------



## riprap (Nov 21, 2015)

Cmr just doesn't want to show gt our good plays.


----------



## tcward (Nov 21, 2015)

PaDawg said:


> Richt doesn't even look like he cares.



He doesn't. He is $$$$ in no matter what.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 21, 2015)

Pruitt looks like the only coach on the sidelines that wants to win


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 21, 2015)

Schott should have been fired weeks ago. CMRs' loyalty may have cost him this time.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 21, 2015)

I think that's why Pruitt leaves after the year hardwoods.


----------



## riprap (Nov 21, 2015)

Stupid for southern not to kick fg.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 21, 2015)

jiminbogart said:


> Punt? I would have gone for it on 4th and 6 from the uga 40.
> Underdog on the road should play for the win.



x2. 

Uga will eek out the win in OT.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 21, 2015)

Now watch Richt run it 3 times up the middle for no yards then try for FG and miss.  Or Lambert throws an interception


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 21, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> CMRs' loyalty may have cost him this time.


I doubt it.  Our AD doesn't care about winning either.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 21, 2015)

Ballgame.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 21, 2015)

Game over Michel with the run.


----------



## riprap (Nov 21, 2015)

That was one of our good plays.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 21, 2015)

Lol......we win


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 21, 2015)

Pure luck we won this game!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 21, 2015)

What a terrible win.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 21, 2015)

Southerns coach lost that game. What idiotic play calling in overtime


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 21, 2015)

Dawgs won. What a joke of a game and team. OT against Georgia state? Really?? 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 21, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Southerns coach lost that game. What idiotic play calling in overtime



He made a few questionable decisions.  Their boys played hard.  Ga Southern deserves a lot of credit.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 21, 2015)

Richt will read a bible verse during his presser and all of yall will forget what you saw tonight!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 21, 2015)

And the puppies stay on the porch again


But hey we won....lol


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 21, 2015)

Great game Georgia Southern. You deserved a win. Wish we would  play a whole game with as much heart.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Nov 21, 2015)

Never any doubt.. we had this one all the way.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 21, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Richt will read a bible verse during his presser and all of yall will forget what you saw tonight!



....


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 21, 2015)

For Georgia a poor performance . For Georgia Southern outstanding job


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 21, 2015)

Question...are any other Dawgs fans not surprised at all by this?


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 21, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> Question...are any other Dawgs fans not surprised at all by this?


surprised they should be ashamed


----------



## nickel back (Nov 21, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> Question...are any other Dawgs fans not surprised at all by this?



Nope......not at all....just ask 6 what I think


----------



## jcountry (Nov 21, 2015)

riprap said:


> Stupid for southern not to kick fg.



Yes it was!

I am a GSU grad and I got to say we did a much better job than I expected.  

That was the first game we ever played that was at all winnable.

I think the turning point was the dropped punt return.   That was awful.  Had lots of momentum at that point. 

But not going for the FG was insane.

I like Fritz overall, but he does stupid stuff like that from time to time.   He has done two or three disastrous on-side kicks this year.  Those NEVER work in college. 

Oh well.  Maybe next time!

(I really wish we played Tech this year.   I would be money GSU could beat them!)


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 21, 2015)

nickel back said:


> Nope......not at all....just ask 6 what I think



Nickel Back is ready for Godog16 with Gruden as the new coach at uga.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 21, 2015)

I want Georgia to be like Alabama a winner. Georgia Southern has something has that Georgia does not have a will to win.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 21, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> surprised they should be ashamed



The only thing I'm ashamed of is that the die hard Richt supporters will call this a "gutsy" win and use it as a reason for him to be back next year. Props to southern for taking it to OT though.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 21, 2015)

Ga Southern can get back on the buses and talk about they what if's.Maybe they can stop off at the ice cream shop down the road somewhere and get them a cone,but they don't get no sprinkles cause sprinkles is for winners.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 21, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Ga Southern can get back on the buses and talk about they what if's.Maybe they can stop off at the ice cream shop down the road somewhere and get them a cone,but they don't get no sprinkles cause sprinkles is for winners.



hashtagmoralvictoriesaregreat


----------



## jcountry (Nov 21, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Ga Southern can get back on the buses and talk about they what if's.Maybe they can stop off at the ice cream shop down the road somewhere and get them a cone,but they don't get no sprinkles cause sprinkles is for winners.



Yeah...

U didn't get too many sprinkles from that Tech game did you?


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 21, 2015)

Ga Southern would destroy Auburn........


----------



## jcountry (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm still scratching my head about not going for the FG.  Koo is a great kicker.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 21, 2015)

jcountry said:


> Yeah...
> 
> U didn't get too many sprinkles from that Tech game did you?



Canes got the sprinkles tonight!!!!!


----------



## jcountry (Nov 21, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Ga Southern would destroy Auburn........



I was at the game last year where we almost beat Tech.  We came within one play. 

This year, I think we would wear them out.  They are simply awful.


----------



## jcountry (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks for a great game guys!

It has been over 20 years since I graduated, and I always dreamed of the day when we would actually make a game out of a match with UGA.  And today was much better than I expected.   One bonehead call or two, one dropped punt return not having been dropped, and we would have had sprinkles.  Crazy sprinkles!

Maybe our move to division I and all the new scholarships will result in an actual in-state rivalry one day.  The Tech thing really doesn't count.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 22, 2015)

Sounds like I missed a slobber knocker.. UGA sux


----------



## nickel back (Nov 22, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Sounds like I missed a slobber knocker.. UGA sux



Be glad that you did,this game showed how bad the coaching is at UGA


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 22, 2015)

Turnovers kept GSU in the game, but that is part of the game.  I don't understand why UGA can't get consistent OLine play this year.  Could be the coach or it could be the fact that they are just not going to jell.  Of course, when it was all on the line, the line opened a hole for Sony that lead to victory.


----------



## maker4life (Nov 22, 2015)

If GSU bad ANY passing game they could have boat raced Uga last night. 

Mark Right is officially the most well payed hugger in the world. Because he sure ain't earning it coahing football.


----------



## TireKicker (Nov 22, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Turnovers kept GSU in the game, but that is part of the game.  I don't understand why UGA can't get consistent OLine play this year.  Could be the coach or it could be the fact that they are just not going to jell.  Of course, when it was all on the line, the line opened a hole for Sony that lead to victory.



And UGA's 1st drive kept them in the game.
Is that how you do it? I'm trying


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 22, 2015)

jcountry said:


> I was at the game last year where we almost beat Tech.  We came within one play.
> 
> This year, I think we would wear them out.  They are simply awful.



Coming within one play makes you the first loser, not an almost winner.

Funny how you want to play Tech when they are down. Where is the glory in beating a team that is down?

Gridiron glory comes from beating teams that are at their best.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 22, 2015)

maker4life said:


> If GSU bad ANY passing game they could have boat raced Uga last night.
> 
> Mark Right is officially the most well payed hugger in the world. Because he sure ain't earning it coahing football.



Sounds like you need a hug.


----------



## TireKicker (Nov 22, 2015)

jiminbogart said:


> Coming within one play makes you the first loser, not an almost winner.
> 
> Funny how you want to play Tech when they are down. Where is the glory in beating a team that is down?
> 
> Gridiron glory comes from beating teams that are at their best.



Where did he say he wished gsu played tech this year?


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 22, 2015)

maker4life said:


> If GSU bad ANY passing game they could have boat raced Uga last night.
> 
> Mark Right is officially the most well payed hugger in the world. Because he sure ain't earning it coahing football.



They dont recruit a QB that can throw the ball!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 22, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Sounds like I missed a slobber knocker.. UGA sux





nickel back said:


> Be glad that you did,this game showed how bad the coaching is at UGA



Glad I watched Deadwood instead. Sounds like I didn't miss a thing.


----------



## TireKicker (Nov 22, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> They dont recruit a QB that can throw the ball!!!!



I have a suspicion our next recruited QB will. We need a passing game to really open upthe run.


----------



## maker4life (Nov 22, 2015)

jiminbogart said:


> Sounds like you need a hug.



Could you put a call into the hugger for me?


----------



## maker4life (Nov 22, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> They dont recruit a QB that can throw the ball!!!!



You don't say!!!


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 22, 2015)

maker4life said:


> Could you put a call into the hugger for me?



No problem. Let me Google the number for the Vatican.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 22, 2015)

I'll let elfiii know, he can put in a call to Obama


----------



## Horns (Nov 22, 2015)

Turnovers nearly cost the win. Defense played well. Hard to have an offense with no QB.


----------



## jcountry (Nov 22, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Canes got the sprinkles tonight!!!!!



They sure did!

Tech was favored to win that game too.

Just be glad u aren't a Tech fan.  They are having a Godawful season. 

I was at the Tech Ga southern game last year.   (We came very close to winning that one-Tech got super lucky at the end.)

I had to listen to some butthurt fan go on and on about Paul Johnson and how much he sucked.  She was just a complete CensoredCensoredCensored.  I can't help wondering what she is saying now.

Johnson better dust off his resume.   I think he is in much more trouble than Richt.


----------



## jcountry (Nov 22, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Turnovers kept GSU in the game, but that is part of the game.  I don't understand why UGA can't get consistent OLine play this year.  Could be the coach or it could be the fact that they are just not going to jell.  Of course, when it was all on the line, the line opened a hole for Sony that lead to victory.




Turnovers?

The only reason in the world UGA won was the fair catch that our guy dropped.   That turned into an easy TD-and it killed the momentum.

If that guy had simply not dropped the ball like that, I really think we would have won by at least 10.  

That was the turnover that mattered.


----------



## TireKicker (Nov 22, 2015)

jcountry said:


> Turnovers?
> 
> The only reason in the world UGA won was the fair catch that our guy dropped.   That turned into an easy TD-and it killed the momentum.
> 
> ...



Stop with the logic.

This game will help GSU in recruiting though


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 22, 2015)

jcountry said:


> Turnovers?
> 
> The only reason in the world UGA won was the fair catch that our guy dropped.   That turned into an easy TD-and it killed the momentum.
> 
> ...





TireKicker said:


> Stop with the logic.
> 
> This game will help GSU in recruiting though



Come on guys this is the reason Southern lost......http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9862178&postcount=377


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 22, 2015)

jcountry said:


> I was at the Tech Ga southern game last year.   (We came very close to winning that one-Tech got super lucky at the end.)





I love it when folks say a team "got lucky".

Typical liberal "participation trophy" mentality.

"We didn't lose, they got lucky." 

Let's look at the numbers:

Tech passing TDs: 4 (188 yards) GSU passing TD's: 1(245 yards)
Tech rushing yards: 348(2 TDs) GSU 283(4 TDs)
Tech kick return yards: 75 GSU: 40
Tech total yards: 611 GSU: 568
Tech score: 42 GSU: 38


----------



## GAGE (Nov 22, 2015)

UGA wins out, GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 22, 2015)

jcountry said:


> I'm still scratching my head about not going for the FG.  Koo is a great kicker.



Would that not have been about 55 yards? I cant remember for sure.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 22, 2015)

Once again troup county's finest steps up and wins it for the dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 22, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Would that not have been about 55 yards? I cant remember for sure.



Hoe Kick Hard is good for 65 yds. 






You killed that old buck yet?


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 22, 2015)

GAGE said:


> UGA wins out, GO DAWGS!!!



I hope not.

The Jackets suck worse than the Bulldogs, but maybe we can squeak by. 

THWg!


----------



## jcountry (Nov 22, 2015)

jiminbogart said:


> I love it when folks say a team "got lucky".
> 
> Typical liberal "participation trophy" mentality.
> 
> ...



Luck is a fickle thing.

I REALLY wish we played this year!

Even with out QB flaking out, we would wear us out some bees!


----------



## jcountry (Nov 22, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Would that not have been about 55 yards? I cant remember for sure.



It would have been a stretch, but the commentators pointed out that he often makes the touchback, so he has the range. 

Koo is a guy to keep an eye on.   He is a really good kicker.....  (Missed an important one last night though.)


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 22, 2015)

jcountry said:


> Luck is a fickle thing.
> 
> I REALLY wish we played this year!
> 
> Even with out QB flaking out, we would wear us out some bees!



Yep. 

Tech is in trouble this year. Just hoping for a miracle against uGA.


----------



## jcountry (Nov 22, 2015)

jiminbogart said:


> Yep.
> 
> Tech is in trouble this year. Just hoping for a miracle against uGA.




I am too, honestly!

I come from a long line of Tech guys.  

(But I am afraid they will make GSU look like superbowl contenders.   Tech is simply awful this year.)


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 22, 2015)

jcountry said:


> I am too, honestly!
> 
> I come from a long line of Tech guys.
> 
> (But I am afraid they will make GSU look like superbowl contenders.   Tech is simply awful this year.)



Yep- we stink.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 22, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Hoe Kick Hard is good for 65 yds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No a friend of mine got him today and I am very angry.

image1.PNG 

That tree line behind him is my lease.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> No a friend of mine got him today and I am very angry.
> 
> image1.PNG
> 
> That tree line behind him is my lease.



Dadgum that's a stud.


Congrats to your friend.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 23, 2015)

jcountry said:


> Turnovers?
> 
> The only reason in the world UGA won was the fair catch that our guy dropped.



The real only reason in the world UGA won is because GA So didn't score in overtime and the Dawgs did.


----------



## riprap (Nov 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> No a friend of mine got him today and I am very angry.
> 
> image1.PNG
> 
> That tree line behind him is my lease.



In Douglas county you call him in for trespassing.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 23, 2015)

elfiii said:


> The real only reason in the world UGA won is because GA So didn't score in overtime and the Dawgs did.



Thanks Yogi for that gem.


----------

